# Guelph Ontario



## RandomRaccoon (Mar 6, 2008)

Sweet ass squat/cabin goin on there bikes galore shat loads of dumpsers and resorce/GARBAGE!!! Pm me fer info, unless your a cop, then you can go shootyourself!


----------

